# Parking



## pinnacledbm (Jan 3, 2015)

Today a local gentlemen took a parking place I had been waiting for. When challenged he asked me what I could do about it - correct nothing - you just have to count to 10 and move on.lane:


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Did he tell you to "mind your business"?


----------



## Dibblington (Apr 20, 2015)

You could park across the back of him and go have a nice leisurely walk about


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Dibblington said:


> You could park across the back of him and go have a nice leisurely walk about


With an extremely high chance of coming back to your car vandalised.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Not a gentlemen then.



pinnacledbm said:


> Today a local gentlemen took a parking place I had been waiting for. When challenged he asked me what I could do about it - correct nothing - you just have to count to 10 and move on.lane:



It's happened to me before. Actually only once. Crowded basement garage at Madinat Jumeirah on a Thursday night. Waited patiently for a polite woman to leave her space, we waved to each other, and she moved on, and a pair of Emirati girls in a Mercedes coupe zoomed between us and squeezed into the space as I was about to pull in. Missed her by about two inches.

I did get out of the car and knocked on her window. She shrugged and turned to her friend/sister and giggled. I spoke very loudly in French and German quite a few words relating to sexual organs that would otherwise get me deported and banned


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Its a shame y'know that the lost art of 'tire deflation' doesn't make a stunning comeback.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't recommend things like tire deflating and parking across their back, they can just call the police and get your car towed.

I experienced something worse, I was waiting for a parking slot when an emarati came and used his horn announcing he wants the place, I saw there was another car moving out so I left the place to the emarati, the 2nd car was faster to get out of the parking so the emarati again wanted the place, I again left it to him and parked in the first slot.

Just don't get worked out about these issues. It will always happen. I saw 2 guys once physically fighting in Dubai Mall parking over a parking slot.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

A.Abbass said:


> I don't recommend things like tire deflating and parking across their back, they can just call the police and get your car towed.
> 
> I experienced something worse, I was waiting for a parking slot when an emarati came and used his horn announcing he wants the place, I saw there was another car moving out so I left the place to the emarati, the 2nd car was faster to get out of the parking so the emarati again wanted the place, I again left it to him and parked in the first slot.
> 
> Just don't get worked out about these issues. It will always happen. I saw 2 guys once physically fighting in Dubai Mall parking over a parking slot.


Parking, or the lack thereof, is the reason I have virtually ceased going to the Dubai Mall. They demolished parking to build more shops. How could that not be a problem? :noidea:


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

GloballyRelaxed said:


> Its a shame y'know that the lost art of 'tire deflation' doesn't make a stunning comeback.


If you want to be creative, just remove the cores in their entirety.


----------



## taliacottage (Dec 2, 2014)

Asians deported for fighting over a car parking spot - Kuwait Times | Kuwait Times

At least we are not in Kuwait!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Simey said:


> Parking, or the lack thereof, is the reason I have virtually ceased going to the Dubai Mall.


I really have no idea what you are on about. I always go to the same place at any time of day or evening, and get parked within 2 minutes of entering the car park.

And its not a long hike to the Mall entry door. think 50 yards maximum. And the exist is straight out onto the expressway.

No, I am not going to tell you where I go  but remember that there are multiple entrances on all sides and following the queue of muppets in front of you won't get you in a space ahead of them 

Now if you were talking about Mall of the Emirates I could agree with you.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

There is no problem whatsoever parking in Dubai mall even on weekends only if you know where to park.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

not related to parking but to cars, when I get flashed by a car behind me whilst I am going the speed limit, with speed cameras everywhere I get so angry. I want to stop the car and show that driver some English Muscle!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dibblington (Apr 20, 2015)

As a relative n00b, I tend to go first thing in the morning, have a coffee (outside Ramadan) and wait for the stores to open, get what you want and get home before it gets busy.

Dubai mall was a nightmare last time I went, level after level of empty parking with the barriers down and people queuing up for spaces in the few levels they had open. Some things just don't make sense to me. Why not open the barriers?

I found trying to park in any mall any time after 11am is a nightmare, it's also crazy busy with people wandering about not looking where they are going poking at a phone screen, other peoples' unruly kids running about. As a bloke I'm not the best fan of shopping but Dubai hasn't caught up with internet shopping yet so quite often there is no choice.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Dibblington said:


> As a relative n00b, I tend to go first thing in the morning, have a coffee (outside Ramadan) and wait for the stores to open, get what you want and get home before it gets busy.
> 
> Dubai mall was a nightmare last time I went, level after level of empty parking with the barriers down and people queuing up for spaces in the few levels they had open. Some things just don't make sense to me. Why not open the barriers?
> 
> I found trying to park in any mall any time after 11am is a nightmare, it's also crazy busy with people wandering about not looking where they are going poking at a phone screen, other peoples' unruly kids running about. As a bloke I'm not the best fan of shopping but Dubai hasn't caught up with internet shopping yet so quite often there is no choice.


I think the barriers you are referring to are the ones that create spaces for valets to park cars. You are supposed to pay to valet.

MOE is bad too but I find it less annoying than Dubai Mall and at least their construction is to add parking rather than to take it away. Also, there is street parking when parking in the mall gets too annoying. 

Ibn Batuta and even Deira City Center are far easier. Easier still is Amazon.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I park at Dubai Mall every morning because of where I work. I even start work one hour early each day so that I can find a proper parking spot. So this morning, like every morning, I entered the lane and was in the middle of parking my car when a guy comes hurtling down the wrong way. I politely move ahead allowing him to drive through when he decides to park in my spot.

I'm usually a morning person but today was not his lucky day. I knocked on his window and asked him to get out. He waved at the little Indian lady ignoring her so I'm kept knocking till he finally rolled his window down and I told him to back up again and go park elsewhere. A couple of words between each other and he had no choice but to move and give me my parking spot. Now I'm too scared to go back because he looked kinda scary LOL


----------



## Dibblington (Apr 20, 2015)

I work in JLT and they have recently started using the barriers as the car parks were getting full by 8:00am. 

But the process has been so poorly managed, the carpark is almost empty with only a handful of cars over 3 floors of empty spaces. We've got 6 people in the office, the management company has given us one car access card with absolutely no chance of any more. A company we work with upstairs has got 10 employees and 2 cards. I'm ok, I live 1 stop away on the metro and it's easily walkable when it's not too hot but people without easy access to the metro are stuffed.

I think someone has got the ratio of cards to spaces wrong.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh come on, get a life you lot, grow some balls like Pam has (btw, you won't be able to park in Dubai Mall every day soon), defend your space!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Oh come on, get a life you lot, grow some balls like Pam has (btw, you won't be able to park in Dubai Mall every day soon), defend your space!


ram in to the cars, slash their tires and defend your land!!! :boxing::deadhorse:

I will tell you this, in Abu Dhabi I haven't experienced anything like this.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> ram in to the cars, slash their tires and defend your land!!! :boxing::deadhorse:
> 
> I will tell you this, in Abu Dhabi I haven't experienced anything like this.


No, defend your place as in, you wait for someone to reverse out, then know how to stop others getting it. It's not done with indicators btw....


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> No, defend your place as in, you wait for someone to reverse out, then know how to stop others getting it. It's not done with indicators btw....


Exactly, I sometimes see very slow or naive drivers. You have to be cautious and quick.


----------



## loftisdm (Jun 5, 2015)

Hah! All too true


----------

